# What panel can I use for a VPS with FreeBSD?



## rokpa92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi!
i want to rent a VPS for host the site and make some apps for the project GhostBSD (link)
when i rent a VPS, i can select the OS of that VPS, and.. i want FreeBSD 
but i need to have a good panel, to make account, domains, configure all php and more (like a regular reseller account of any web hosting in internet)
i need have a panel like a regular reseller account and can connect root SSH for install my own apps for my project (and that i need a VPS)
the VPS has:
# 256 MB RAM dedicated + 128 MB RAM Free!
# 15 GB of space
# unlimited transfers
# Access SSH Root Full
# Redundant connectivity.
it's very small :r but it's good to start.

*so... what panel you recommend me?*
i see some options and DirectAdmin (need freebsd 8.1 X64 to run) (link of site) and came with php, apache, mysql, and other standard tools and sound VERY good for my
but... what other web panel you recommend me to use?


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i found ISPConfig 3 http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/
any one know other?
thanks


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i found this post http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3396
i will use http://syscp.org/


----------



## 6502 (May 7, 2022)

Very old topic but I have similar question. Is there good software for FreeBSD like ispconfig.org or i-mscp.net?


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2022)

A few choices you might want to explore:
sysutils/virtualmin
sysutils/froxlor


rokpa92 said:


> i will use http://syscp.org


Froxlor is based on the old syscp


----------

